# Marijuana Anyone?



## curtiswheat

Was on my way home this evening and cops came from everywhere.  Seems one of my neighbors has a green thumb.  I was the only one to get any shots, and seems to be my lucky night to get a shot on tonights news. I did learn a good lesson...   Carry good glass and fresh batteries all the time.  

A Little CC on a last second after dark and no post done at all...


----------



## domromer

Great shot and a damn shame.


----------



## Ls3D

> Great shot and a damn shame.


 
Says it all! :hail:


----------



## domromer

Ls3D said:


> Says it all! :hail:



Guy can't even have a hobby these days.


----------



## curtiswheat

Guess i shouldn't have turned down the fruit cake his wife brought over!


----------



## domromer

curtiswheat said:


> Guess i shouldn't have turned down the fruit cake his wife brought over!



Thats for sure.


----------



## curtiswheat

Not in print but made the news.


http://www.wesh.com/video/15117132/index.html


----------



## LaFoto

"A neighbour took this picture!" YAY!    That neighbour was YOU! Ha, and they grew the plans INSIDE their home? All rooms full of them? They love POT PLANTS, don't they :greenpbl:  (This is a joke that's got to do with me a little, if you just go and read the "interview with a Mod - LaFoto" which can be found on the hompepage of this forum).


----------



## nossie

So did you get paid for the photo?


----------



## airgunr

No more 4:20 for him......


----------



## Big Bully

I'm guessing that since the photo was used on the news, and is probably police evidence.... ummm no, no moolah for the photographer.


----------



## curtiswheat

Big Bully said:


> I'm guessing that since the photo was used on the news, and is probably police evidence.... ummm no, no moolah for the photographer.




Yup good guess....


----------



## Ls3D

Looks like they knew their craft well!


----------



## lockwood81

Hey, I saw your photo on the news this morning.  Good job.


----------



## nossie

Big Bully said:


> I'm guessing that since the photo was used on the news, and is probably police evidence.... ummm no, no moolah for the photographer.


 


curtiswheat said:


> Yup good guess....


 
No fair:  You provided content for their show so I'd ask them to put up.


----------



## Alex_B

well, that makes good food for the rabbits ...


----------



## abraxas

Alex_B said:


> well, that makes good food for the rabbits ...



"And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call"
~_Jefferson Airplane_


----------



## kundalini

"Merle, if you gonna call the world your home
You know you're gonna have to get out and stoned
And it's better with a joint than a drink, I think"
~Pure Prairie League~


----------



## Trenton Romulox

"And I twisted it wrong just to make it right
Had to leave myself behind
And I've been flying high all night"
~Ben Folds~


----------



## domromer

Gosh I had no idea there was so many potheads here.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

domromer said:


> Gosh I had no idea there was so many potheads here.



Pfft, I've never touched the stuff. But lately I've been overcome with the urge.


----------



## BPALMER

wow !!!!


        really startin to like this place !


----------



## Trenton Romulox

BPALMER said:


> wow !!!!
> 
> 
> really startin to like this place !



Dude, man, we're chill, what's not to like? 

I may not be a pothead, but I am friends with a lot of them, and they're not any less of a human being because they're potheads, in fact, they tend to be cooler than non-potheads like myself HAHA. And not everyone that smokes pot is a pothead, common misconception, at least at my school. There's people that like to cut loose and smoke pot from time to time, and then there's people who smoke pot all the time. Either way, whatever man, people can do what they want.


----------



## shorty6049

while we're talking about this.... i agree with what you said, and its a fun alternative to alcohol when you dont want to accidentally kill yourself one night. (nothing against alcohol, but it IS more dangerous in most cases)  i wish i could have gotten a shot like that... i know a lot of people who would have been pretty jealous! haha..... oh and since we're doing the song lyrics thing...


"i want to get hiiiiigh so highhhh...."
cypress hill


----------



## nossie

hehe reminds me of the time I thought I'd try a joint in Amsterdam. 3 puffs and I was dying/freaking out with the greenies.
It's no wonder coz I sent the rest to a friend of mine in TN who's a full on potthead and he passed out after it.


----------



## Josh66

Damn...  That's a lot of pot...

Did they say how much it was (pounds)?


----------



## mrodgers

A dang shame right there.  Should be legalized.

I can't believe you didn't get paid for the photo being on the news.  Is that typical?


----------



## doenoe

nossie said:


> hehe reminds me of the time I thought I'd try a joint in Amsterdam. 3 puffs and I was dying/freaking out with the greenies.
> It's no wonder coz I sent the rest to a friend of mine in TN who's a full on potthead and he passed out after it.



hehehe, yeah we got some good stuff here in Holland


----------



## domromer

I may not be a pothead, but I play one on TPF.


----------



## abraxas

Pardon the --delayed reaction-- but I just wanted to say, for all the detail Ls3d brought out in the photo you must have been intensely --calm-- when you shot it.


----------



## Mesoam

o   m  g.....


----------



## nossie

abraxas said:


> Pardon the --delayed reaction-- but I just wanted to say, for all the detail Ls3d brought out in the photo you must have been intensely --calm-- when you shot it.


 
it's a spoof


----------



## abraxas

nossie said:


> it's a spoof



I know, but my attempts at sarcastic humor doesn't come out so well in type.


----------



## nossie

abraxas said:


> I know, but my attempts at sarcastic humor doesn't come out so well in type.


 
yes they do. Come over here you, come on, over here...:hug::


----------



## SteveEllis

Fruit Cake.....  Mmmmmmmm, My favourite kind of cake


----------



## lifeafter2am

doenoe said:


> hehehe, yeah we got some good stuff here in Holland



LUCKY!!!!!  It was so nice when we visited there.  Absolutely beautiful country with drugs laws that actually kind of make sense.  

And remember kids, just because someone smokes, does not in any way mean they are not intelligent!


----------



## richiehwrd

"Who can know
The thoughts of mary jane
Why she flies
Or goes out in the rain
Where shes been
And who shes seen
In her journey to the stars."
~Nick Drake~

but for real thats a lot of weed.


----------



## kundalini

Since no one has done it yet, please allow me.

"Rooooolllll another one
Just like the other one
You've been holding on to it
And I sure would like a hit
Don't Bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me
Don't Bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me"

~_Little Feat - from Waiting for Columbus~_


----------



## TATTRAT

doenoe said:


> hehehe, yeah we got some good stuff here in Holland


I miss living in Amsterdam. Not just the drugs, but man, good times.

Gezerlig, indeed.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

> I was gonna go to work, but then I got high
> I just got a new promotion, but I got high
> Now I'm selling dope and I know why, (why man) 'cuz I got high
> Because I got high
> Because I got high


I've got nothin'

//Not a pothead, but believes pot is safer than alcohol!
///Sorry for the slashies, forgot this isn't fark.com


----------



## HighLife

/cry............just /cry...........


----------



## MyaLover

" But let me get to the point, let's roll another joint"  - Tom Petty


----------



## adolan20

I wonder if they burn it all? If they do it outside, wherever the wind goes, those people get high *Cross fingers* Please come to new hampshire wind.


----------



## lifeafter2am

adolan20 said:


> I wonder if they burn it all? If they do it outside, wherever the wind goes, those people get high *Cross fingers* Please come to new hampshire wind.



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

If you give me weed, whites, and wine
And show me a sign
Then I'll be willin'
To be movin'

Little Feat


----------



## Sw1tchFX

"Last dance with Mary Jane,
One more time to kill the pain"

Tom Petty

I moved out of a house once because my roommates kept hotboxing the living room all the time. 

I don't' care if people smoke, but for god's sake, my couch _still_ smells of weed 2 months later.


----------



## TAGMAN

Jeeeeeeeez will somebody please pass me the BONG!!!


----------



## kundalini

Ooooo that smell, can't cha smell that smell?
~Lynyrd Skynyrd~

People say I'm no good and crazy as a loon
'Cause I get stoned in the morning, I get drunk in the afternoon
.....
A drunkard wants another drink of wine and a politician wants a vote
I don't want much of nuthin' at all but I will take another toke
~Charlie Daniels Band~


----------



## nossie

ALRIGHT GUYS... IT'S A FUKIN PICTURE! NOW SETTLE DOWN.


----------



## MarcusM

lol! This thread is funny...

Nobody's shy about takin' a toke! Yea, it's definitely messed up that alcohol's legal but weed isn't.


----------



## RyanLilly

abraxas said:


> "And if you go chasing rabbits
> And you know you're going to fall
> Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
> Has given you the call"
> ~_Jefferson Airplane_



Beautiful.


----------



## mstephens

good shot. great timing thats for sure!!!


----------



## Antithesis

domromer said:


> Great shot and a damn shame.



Of course the dude from Euge gets a little teary eyed seeing the cops rough up a few pounds of the weed.


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

nice photo if i found out about this before the burned it all then you would have taken a picture of me taking some weed from that pile. haha


----------



## Travelamy

i think you should have made freind with the neighbor before he got busted. great timing


----------



## Alex_B

A * 	Marijuana * shot 
seems to attract as many people as a shot showing a nude woman ,.. something i cannot understand.


----------



## nossie

I take offense to the humour in this thread


----------



## curtiswheat

nossie said:


> I take offense to the humour in this thread



No offense intended.  I know that drugs have become a thorn in societies side, but IMO humor seems to help offset the severity of it all.


----------



## nossie

curtiswheat said:


> No offense intended. I know that drugs have become a thorn in societies side, but IMO humor seems to help offset the severity of it all.


 
Curtis I was joking.


----------



## lifeafter2am

nossie said:


> Curtis I was joking.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## curtiswheat

Wasnt thinking strait.  They left allot of remnants left on the ground...


----------



## skieur

By the way, latest studies show that marijuana leads to gum disease.

skieur


----------



## MarcusM

Alex_B said:


> A *     Marijuana * shot
> seems to attract as many people as a shot showing a nude woman ,.. something i cannot understand.


----------



## Roger

Rick Waldroup said:


> If you give me weed, whites, and wine
> And show me a sign
> Then I'll be willin'
> To be movin'
> 
> Little Feat



love the quote and your avatar rock's....the movie is beyond words.


----------



## ksven

holy matrimony.


----------



## c_lawrence

This is the funniest thread I've seen so far!

"Everybody go to Canada and smoke lots of pot" - Clutch


----------



## wesd

domromer said:


> Gosh I had no idea there was so many potheads here.


smoke it if you got it, then take nice pics.
Wes


----------



## kidchill

"puff puff give, the marijuana cig oops, 
i don't even smoke, but i love the way it smells..."

-Limp Bizkit


----------



## dinodan

My sister in San Diego has a neighbor who was similarly busted. They're claiming that it was for personal medicinal use (which is legal now in California). The only problem is that there were something like 30 plants. Somehow, I don't think the judge will buy that one!


----------



## kidchill

Yah, and they can still be prosecuted federally.  I did a research paper on medicinal marijuana and the whole state vs federal thing is so jacked.  The limited studies they have done, do show that it does have a use, but the suppliers for the studies are constantly getting busted by the feds.  So no one wants to further study the drug.  They're just chasing their tales.  And this thread has now officially gone off the reservation!!


----------



## dklod

jesus, this just reminded me that someone gave me some (against my will, I hardly touch the stuff) last weekend and my wife is driving around with it in her car...I best get that out tonight.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

^lol.


----------



## KOrmechea

Is that a pot plant in the picture (pardon my ignorance)?  Why'd it take so long for someone to notice?

And, while we're quoting songs:

_But I would not feel so all alone,
everybody must get stoned!

_That's Bob Dylan (taken out of context (as far as I can tell at least)) in "Rainy Day Women #12 & 35".  Sometimes you can't really tell with him...


----------



## JJP

Daaamn what a shame!! I bet the police had a good fun night when they got back to the station with all that.


----------

